# Solved: Can't install Office 2007 (Error 1304)



## SkyBeing (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi there,

I've been having problems since yesterday with this. At first I couldn't open Outlook 2007. I was always getting the attached error message. As part of my attempts to fix the problem, I uninstalled Office (including Outlook 2007) and reinstalled Office completely. That's when the worst happened... I am now unable to install Office 2007.

Here are my system information, if you need more, please ask and I'll provide the information:

Win XP SP3
Microsoft Office 2007
Dell Laptop Inspiron 6400

It started after I used automatic update yesterday. It found 1 update and as usual I asked to install it without giving it to much thought... Then, Outlook 2007 stopped working (there a setup window that attempts to "finalize" the installation but it fails each time). I have attached a screenshot. Oh, by the way, I tried rolling back to a previous restore point 2 days ago, to no avail.

Any help would be appreciated,

Thanks.


----------



## azmak (Jan 21, 2009)

follow microsoft kb 928218 and remove your office system
dont follow steps 8&9 to delete opa12.dat. 

uninstall office. remove the registry keys. delete office folder and reinstall office.

or Try giving permission to that folder.


----------



## SkyBeing (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi there,

Thanks for your help. I followed the instructions from the KB but it didn't work. After that, I realized that the C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\1033\ directory actually still existed on my hard drive so I deleted it. That did it! I have now reinstalled Microsoft Office successfully.

Thanks again,

John


----------

